# 30 fret Ibanez 7?



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 8, 2011)

Was lookin' at asmegin_slayer's pics from the 70000 Tons of Metal cruise and saw this...

Comin out? (I already know the 6 string version is)

LACS?


----------



## MTech (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably just an artist custom there's several companies who have extended range like that though that's one of the only 7's I've seen most are 6's...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm fairly certain that's a six. The picture just looks stretched because it's up-close with a wide-angle lens (awwwwww).

It _should_ be this model, but with a black pickguard;

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2011/specials.htm

RG2011SCBK


----------



## ry_z (Feb 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm fairly certain that's a six. The picture just looks stretched because it's up-close with a wide-angle lens (awwwwww).



It's definitely a 7. Count the tuning pegs.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 8, 2011)

ry_z said:


> It's definitely a 7. Count the tuning pegs.



I'll take your word for it. The picture is too blurry on my work computer.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe I took to many bong rips, but I count 7 tuning heads.

EDIT: Ninja'd by ry_z


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 8, 2011)

It's an LACS.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'll take your word for it. The picture is too blurry on my work computer.



Another close up shot


----------



## MikeH (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely a 7.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 8, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> It's an LACS.


 
It appears to be, untill they make it into mass production if they decide to, which would be the shit! 
I don't like the ugly cutaway on the 6 but it kinda changes with an extra string


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 8, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> It appears to be, untill they make it into mass production if they decide to, which would be the shit!
> I don't like the ugly cutaway on the 6 but it kinda changes with an extra string



I was thinking the same damn thing! "An extra string is always better"


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 8, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I was thinking the same damn thing! "An extra string is always better"



Said the guy without a 7


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 8, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Said the guy without a 7


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 8, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Said the guy without a 7



+rep.


And that lower horn is fugly as all hell.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 8, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> +rep.
> 
> 
> And that lower horn is fugly as all hell.



No.It's METAL.There , no fugly guitars or a fugly metal chicks exist.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2011)

What band is that, anyway?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 8, 2011)

Xaios said:


> What band is that, anyway?


 
Tyr

Don't know shit about em but I'll scope em out.

EDIT: Checked em out. Nice and heavy but too folky vocaly/lyrically for my tastes.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the Xiphos better, but that's just me. Still, pretty nice option to have a 30 fret 7.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Feb 8, 2011)

TYR


----------



## Xodus (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought the guy with the Xiphos/Universe did all the leads? When you see it played live, it looks a lot less disproportionate then the head-on photos of the six string version. Can anyone tell if it has a nonlocking trem like his last custom did?


----------



## Vletrmx (Feb 8, 2011)

MTech said:


> Probably just an artist custom there's several companies who have extended range like that though that's one of the only 7's I've seen most are 6's...



This.. this can't be real...


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> No.It's METAL.There , no fugly guitars or a fugly metal chicks exist.



That's a huge fallacy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2011)

MTech said:


> Probably just an artist custom there's several companies who have extended range like that though that's one of the only 7's I've seen most are 6's...


 
Uli Jon Roth also has a 7 string version of his 36 Fret Sky Guitar. 








vineroon said:


> This.. this can't be real...


 
It is. And it's pretty tame considering that ESP are willing to make anything for their customers.


----------



## xxxyyy (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, that black Ibanez, if they mass produce it, I'll buy one.
Even if its basswood, even if it's bol-on.
Love the deep cutaway, love the black pick guard too.
Very nice indded.


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Feb 8, 2011)

I am SO much more interested in that xiphos. And they play 7 strings for sure.


----------



## Elijah (Feb 8, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> No.It's METAL.There , no fugly guitars or a fugly metal chicks exist.








So you mean to tell me she isn't fugly?


----------



## serazac25 (Feb 9, 2011)

that is one awesome bass guitar. What band is that?


----------



## Thep (Feb 9, 2011)

This pleases me. Why you ask?

I've never even heard of those guys, and I'm fairly certain they aren't THAT popular...which gives hope that one doesn't have to achieve astounding levels of popularity to access LACS.


----------



## Mehnike (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyr kills. Try this on for size:



Whenever I saw their videos, one of them appeared to have an ibanez and the other some custom. Seeing them with a 30 fretter doesn't surprise me. The music they play totally suits it


----------



## Morea (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 9, 2011)

I've seen those 6ers before... I never paid attention to the fact that it had so many frets. Thank you Ibanez. Now RELEASE A SEVEN!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 9, 2011)

Elijah said:


> So you mean to tell me she isn't fugly?


 
 = How I feel inside after looking at this pic...


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Maybe I took to many bong rips, but I count 7 tuning heads.


 
i took extra and counted 7

i want one


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 9, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i took extra and counted 7
> 
> i want one


 
Come by then I'm about to...

oh wait..... ya I want that 7!

Like I said earlier... Tyr's music sounds nice and heavy, but they're just a LITTLE too folky for me.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Come by then I'm about to...
> 
> oh wait..... ya I want that 7!
> 
> Like I said earlier... Tyr's music sounds nice and heavy, but they're just a LITTLE too folky for me.


 
shit your bout 3 hours and an 8th behind, come on over skippy


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 9, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> TYR



What's that guitar? It's lovely.


----------



## Origin (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm consistently drawn to Ibanez when they stay conscious to upper fret access. Most of the 30-frets I've seen don't look like I could even play them comfortably, then along comes Ibby and scoops half the damn horn out for me.  siiiigh. I'd love one of those.


----------



## MTech (Feb 9, 2011)

vineroon said:


> This.. this can't be real...



It's right off the ESP Japan custom gallery


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> What's that guitar? It's lovely.


 
It's a Bjarnastein. Bjarnastein is a luthier on the Faroe Islands, where Tyr is from.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 9, 2011)

It's weird how adding another string automatically makes horrible guitar designs look better. Mystery of life.


----------



## RXTN (Feb 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> = How I feel inside after looking at this pic...



I'd hit her


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

RXTN said:


> I'd hit her



Definitely!


With this:


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 9, 2015)

*nekro bump*

*Francesco Artusato just posted this,

apparently he's using it.. just thought I'd share.. solid axe
*


----------



## Atomic Kemper (Feb 9, 2015)

Where can you buy LACS models? I've never seen specs or models on/offline anywhere ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 9, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> *nekro bump*
> 
> *Francesco Artusato just posted this,
> 
> ...



Ultra old news, he got that back in 2012/13. Made a vid for Ibanez with it. 



Atomic Kemper said:


> Where can you buy LACS models? I've never seen specs or models on/offline anywhere ?


----------

